
How to Negotiate Work-from-Home at Your Current Company - geek-advised
https://dailyremote.com/remote-work-blog/how-to-ask-work-from-home/
======
bobbytran
I've been working from home for the last 10 years. This article makes it sound
like there are no down sides.

You can get distracted easily, especially with a spouse and children. It's
also a much different working experience when nobody can see what you are
doing. You need to have the same amount of discipline as you would if you were
working on your own business.

It's also lonely. Most people rely on work to provide their social life (you
are there 8 hours+/day). It can get lonely pretty fast if you have no friends
outside of work.

